# Family bug in questions



## Farmboy686 (Oct 3, 2012)

What kind of suggestions does anyone have for bugging in with small children? My thinking is just stay put I where everythins at. I have been slowly making the house more power failure friendly. Gas fireplace, generator, etc. any suggestions for a post shtf situation with young family?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Training*



Farmboy686 said:


> What kind of suggestions does anyone have for bugging in with small children? My thinking is just stay put I where everythins at. I have been slowly making the house more power failure friendly. Gas fireplace, generator, etc. any suggestions for a post shtf situation with young family?


Train the wife to use a firearm.

Teach the kids when someone knocks on the door to stand back and bark like German Shepards.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since I don't know your whole situation (nor should I) it's kind of hard to give you advice. Do some searches on this forum about home security and EMP and you will get tons of good information. And remember this; there is nothing wrong with bugging in as long as you are ready to bug out when the situation demands it. Fail to plan = plan to fail.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Can you do a wood fireplace?

I spent over 2000.00 in gas last year heating our home. 

What if gas can not be delivered? What if you can't afford gas because it's went sky high and even companies can't afford to bring it to you? 

We have power failure all the time. Are you concerned long time failure as in weeks? or short, like. Few days?

I keep "new" items put up for them. A new board game, new books, etc 

marshmallows for roasting on a camp fire, vacuum sealed sweet items.

CD players with extra batteries.

I prepare as if we will not have power for a long, long time and can't get fuel of any sort.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

it would be less traumatic for the kids to stay in their own home


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

It really depends on what kind of scenarios you are preparing for as well. An economic collapse will have a much different impact on my plan than a terrorist attack on the nuclear reactors only a few miles away. 

in my opinion everything starts going downhill rapidly on a bug out plan. That isn't to say it's the wise plan (as mentioned nuclear reactors above) but the problem becomes you can not bring the weight or volume that you'll need/want. 

In your case, I'd pack small little bobs with the kids basic needs. Some changes of skivvies and socks, a small pack of crayons and coloring books, all of this with the overall plan that is since I'm traveling with small kids, the goal is to find some kind of gov't, church, or other sort of public shelter in case of a localized emergency like an earthquake, or a hurricane. The more of their basic needs you can pack into their little book bags (that they can actually carry), the better off you are!

I'd also recommend do NOT put the kids in charge of watching the dog and holding the leash. case in point, my dog wants to be let out of the house, okay fine, out you go... well, she wanted out because the neighbors grand daughter was outside with her little chihuahua. And what happened when 5 lbs of little dog leashed to poor little girls wrist came running to the fence to say hiya to my dog? Faceplant... smack!!! so some crying and not understanding what just happened... my point is, that was in an ideal world when it's just the neighbor dog coming out to see what is happening! Do NOT let your kids get tangled up, especially trying to defend, your pets when it comes down to dog vs dog. kids in the middle will lose, every time.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

We have the same issue here. Can we bug in while keeping the kids at ease that there's a threat outside? My solution continues on as I add more child friendly things to the home. Here in Oklahoma we have threats of tornadoes and power failures. As mentioned in previous posts...make them their own BOB. Packed with snacks they like, crayons, coloring books and drink mixes for water. We have 2 girls, daughter is 10 and baby is 2. Daughter is prepared in knowing how to use emergency supplies like stove and water filter bottle as she joins me in BSA activities such as week long camps and overnight treks. She carries the stove and fuel, matches, filter bottle, toilet paper, first aid kit, etc...anything baby can't use and whats usually in a 72hr bag. In baby's BOB, she has diapers, wipes, washrag, toilet paper, some small new toys, crayons, coloring book, snacks, bottle of water and flashlight. Kids love flashlights, and tend to chew them up or break them. I've found that the $8 crank flashlights are great as kids tend to abuse batteries, and they only have one part that comes off if they manage, but it doesn't affect the works. Then of course a change of clothes and if you can squeeze it in, a small fleece blanket. I've vacuumed sealed just about all of it so to keep the bag small and keeps them out of what's sealed up until needed. Make sure that the BOB are set to fit them and let them try on and make sure they can carry it. Something else we've been doing is keeping schoolwork papers. If you have any children in school, keep the papers instead of throwing them away. Great fire starters! Daughter loves to be able to contribute her weekly papers to the fireplace, and I figure that since I paid for the paper for school anyways, I might as well use it. Lol! I've recently started shredding them and making fire bricks for starting also. Something else that I've recently picked up was a campfire popcorn popper. I'm looking forward to using this in the fireplace this winter if power goes out, or maybe at camp.  Last year we didn't have the fireplace in yet and we made the stovetop popcorn that looks like an aluminum pan, on the campstove. As an added alternative to lighting besides flashlights and candles, we have battery powered Christmas lights. A fun way to light up the rooms or closets. Our local dollar store already has them out for Christmas. Most are 10ft long and take either Cs or AAs. I think I paid $2 for each of them. I hope this sparks up some ideas because kids upset during a threat, sucks.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

An accessible well preferably in the home with a hand pump, lots and lots of food, cooking fuel that doesnt produce smoke, stone walls, metal roof, bunker with seperate secret exit, remote location, ability to produce and store more food, ability to keep warm and cool, lots and lots of books, a way to dispose of trash that doesnt give away position or contribute to disease, lots of medical experience and meds, and good neighbors with kids of similar age. Oh, and enough weapons and ammo to fight and win a small war. Well practiced bug out plan to a similar location. That should do it.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lots of stuff to keep the kiddos occupied. You probably want to keep them quiet, so like others said board games, books, playdoh, fun snacks, arts and crafts projects, etc. Maybe even some battery powered handheld games if you have older kids


----------



## Farmboy686 (Oct 3, 2012)

We live in a small indiana town. I work about 30 miles away. So a ghb goes with me. I work for a propane service and sales company. So lp is a " beneffit" of the job. Im slowly getting the house power failure friendly. A generator and gas log being the latest addition


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

OK I have to ask How do you make your firebricks out of shredded paper? :dunno:


----------



## JerryMac (Jul 30, 2012)

I think bugging in with kids is the smartest thing, but a lot depends on your location....we are very rural, so have a pretty ideal location. Lights are a big thing for kids, we have several options on lights, from oil lamps, to battery power, not counting the generator. 
Comfort foods for the kids, and grownups.... for extended periods, always remember the basics are very important too...such as hygeine, but it is more about keeping the kids occupied, i just purchased a solar battery charger that does all the basic batteries, AAA through D, and a handfull of rechargable batteries, might even look into a 12 volt car style dvd player. the biggest thing is taking that first step, taking what advice you can use and gather and that will spply to your situation and put it to use.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am in a similar situation. I have 2 kids under 4 so our survivability on the road in hostile territory is under 72 hours. As far as bugging out?? Where would you go? I can freeze to death as easy at home as in a tent in the woods. Hopefully there won't be heavily armed gangs going house to house but if there were I would much rather face them at home where I can have the kids hide in the basement and out of the line of fire rather than have them standing next to me because were all homeless together. Nope, stock up on beans, band aids, booze and bullets cause I'm going nowhere. With tiny babies we have zero survival chances on the road in our truck or on foot. We live in a semi rural area with lots of families so we will band together. There is no other option where I realistically feel it gives us better survival chances. In this I disagree with sentry because in my situation my kids are far too little to bug out effecively. If they were teens or early teens then a bugout to an abandoned cabin (and there are plenty here in CO!) Would be a decent option.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Farmboy686 said:


> What kind of suggestions does anyone have for bugging in with small children? My thinking is just stay put I where everythins at. I have been slowly making the house more power failure friendly. Gas fireplace, generator, etc. any suggestions for a post shtf situation with young family?


If you're preparing for an economic collapse (and you should be) then you should have at least a year's worth of food and water. You need a way to heat your home and cook your food. You need something to use for a toilet. You can get a 5 gallon bucket, get a snap-on toilet seat, line it with a garbage bag, and use kitty litter to cover the smell. You also need guns to protect yourself and your stuff.

Generators wouldn't last long after a collapse. They use a lot of fuel and make a lot of noise. It would be good if you had a large propane tank or if you stored fire wood or kerosene.

For food, if you can afford it, it's best to get stuff you eat now. You can get canned chicken and one pound canned hams at Wal-Mart. I plan on using canned chicken in hamburger helper and chili. We'll have one meal a week of Dinty Moore Beef Stew, one with ham, rice, vegetable, and fruit, one of Chicken Casserole, and two meals of baked beans, rice, a vegetable, and a can of fruit. We bought a lot of dry cereal and oatmeal. 300 cans of Campbell's soup, 150 boxes of Mac & Cheese, and about 200 boxes of Ramen Noodles plus about 100 cans of the Campbell's Chunky Soup that my wife likes. All that stuff for lunches. We also have about 400 rolls of toilet paper for 5 adults. I estimate that we spent $1000 per adult for food.

We're lucky that we have a basement. We have about 1500 gallons of water down there.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Run fire drills both for real fires (like at school) rehearsing bugging out of the house, and bugging in for incoming fire and other security threats. Teach your kids to take COVER (not concealment), think about where you want them to hunker down in an emergency and prepare that place with some toys and books to entertain them, and flashlights!!! (Not candles if the kids might be here alone). Teach the kids that if they have to go to that safe room, which might be the bath tub if you have not other options, they need to play the quiet game because bad men might be coming.

I like to play a little game while I am walking looking always for the closest and best cover, if you have multiple kids you might play this with them and use their competitive nature to make it fun.

Also, although I would not demean a child by telling them to bark like a dog, you might devise a game to teach them to keep their eyes open for threats. Something like auntie janet's seem something say something campaign! 
"Daddy there is a stranger looking at our house!"

Of course if they are old enough teach them how to use a gun. My nephew got his first at 10, and just graduated to an AR at 14, and now the younger kids are using the 22s. Just because you're young doesn't mean you can't be terrorized by someone with a gun, so in a SHTF I would prefer a child be able to use it, and its also great to teach them how to be be safe around guns, as this might be the new normal post-SHTF. 

As far as heating, you might also think about materials you might use to insulate (and while your at it bullet proof) your house, heating is great but modern homes are not insulated like older homes and as a result you waste a lot of fuel on insulating outside. I understand that paper (in bulk) is actually a great insulator and bullet proofing material. Perhaps rather than recycling, think about storing old papers in boxes to use like sand bags?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Safe room for the kids and wife with an escape option. Along with a escape plan including points that you will meet up with them at. Put down caches in case they have to hit the ground running with nothing. All members should have a working knowledge for safe firearm handling. Depending on age each child should have increasing responsibilities. Know how to garden, take care of the animals, hunt, fish, trap, skin, clean game, tan hides, able to identify and harvest wild food plants. At the risk of sounding sexists teach each child skills based on gender as in teach the girls canning gathering sewing, the boys hunting, trapping auto repair. In part because it is easier to get young boys to hang with dad and girls with mom. If you make them a part of. Working alongside a parent or older sibling. Let them know that their help is valuable they will be more apt to be willing participates than if just delegated chores. Make time for formal education the three R and allow time for entertainment. Their mental health is going to affect everyone. Start teaching the survival skills now but make it part of fun family time camping hiking, gathering wild food mushrooms, berries. A child love nothing as much as that pie they helped gather the berries for. Use that.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

pmabma said:


> OK I have to ask How do you make your firebricks out of shredded paper? :dunno:


Shredded paper and crunchy leaves from the yard. Soak both in bucket for 3-5 days. My molds are old veggie cans with the top and bottom cut out (saved the cut outs). This is a bathtub job. Placed can on floor, dropped cutout piece into bottom. Packed in soaking paper. Took other cutoff lid and placed it over and squished out water with a hammer (only thing I had large and long enough). Then carefully picking the packed can up, pushed both ends together to squeeze out more. Let sit for a couple of hours, then push out. They are drying now. I found that they used to make a firebrick maker just for this process, much bigger. I found one on eBay for like $40. But I'm using these for starters, rather than fire alternative.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

The children should learn to amuse themselves in a safe, quite manner without all the electronics (including battery operated stuff). Play with them and show them all the old time games: hangman, battleship, the three-way-fold drawings for pencil and paper games...card games (old maid, go fish, concentration...) and board games that take a while to play (monopoly, 'sorry', etc) and that have enough chance in them to allow younger folks the same chance to win as adults. Crafts are at once educational, entertaining, and useful and they segue into useful skills for prepping. Children that learn to play with one another find it easier to bug in. If you make prepping an adventure, not some grim disaster necessity, they will learn it naturally and are quite helpful with their input. Oh yes, they will also learn that used stuff is OK if you take them 'treasure hunting' at the local thrift shop once in a while. Try to keep them less materialistic.
Otherwise, prep same as for adults.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> Lots of stuff to keep the kiddos occupied. You probably want to keep them quiet, so like others said board games, books, playdoh, fun snacks, arts and crafts projects, etc. Maybe even some battery powered handheld games if you have older kids


Id stay away from battery stuff or wean them off them if possible. Crafts are much better for older children, as are board and card games that give all ages the same chances for success. New skills can be as much fun as games, and much more creative than already made (and limited) games.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Make sure you have a good suppply of clean fresh water, food, and can keep your place safe for at least 2 months. That should help you long enough to come up with a better long range plan. As you aquire the food and water aspect, you will already have learned what more you need. You will always find more things to add to your list as time goes on.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I think you should train the kids to do all the chores so you can sit down and do the arts and crafts and stand watch. Put em to work.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

pmabma said:


> OK I have to ask How do you make your firebricks out of shredded paper? :dunno:


If you are a coffee drink like myself and my DH save the used grounds for coffee firelogs.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Def board games. We have plenty and I'm actually a collector of monopoly games. Last year when the power went out, we got out the Trading card games (Pokemon tag, magic the gathering, yu-gi-oh). Yes, even at age 30, I still love these games. Of course baby can't play, but she enjoys playing with old extra cards. However, if planning on board games, make sure you have appropriate lighting. We found that 1 oil lamp was not sufficient enough for just about any game in the dark. Obviously candle all over a busy table could be dangerous, so think about what lighting would be good for this. We now have a small battery powered fluorescent that mounts to that peculiar screw in the wall when needed.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

ashley8072 said:


> Def board games. We have plenty and I'm actually a collector of monopoly games. Last year when the power went out, we got out the Trading card games (Pokemon tag, magic the gathering, yu-gi-oh). Yes, even at age 30, I still love these games. Of course baby can't play, but she enjoys playing with old extra cards.


Check out the Wildcraft game. Fun and educational. Once on a camping trip the kids took paper and pens and created their own yu-gi-oh type trading cards, imagination goes far in a child's world. Puzzles are a good quiet time boredom buster/stress reliever for the whole family.
Outdoor solar lights can be put outside during the day to charge, bring back inside for decent lighting. And kids are capable of handling age appropriate chores working together or independently, even the little ones. Keeps them occupied while giving them a sense of responsibility.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

BillM said:


> Train the wife to use a firearm.
> 
> Teach the kids when someone knocks on the door to stand back and bark like German Shepards.


You're the first person to make me laugh today. Have a virtual kiss. :kiss:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Risk! Loved that game as a kid! Also, Axis & Allies! Good one too.


----------

